# Please Help w/MOOTS Setup!



## yugga (Feb 13, 2007)

Just bought a Moots SL frame and I'd appreciate any and ALL feedback on how you'd set it up!

My first Top End build and I can't wait to get on the road. But I'd like to do it right the first time.

ie--Fork, seat post, stem, headset, etc
:idea:


----------



## Chung-Tsu (Dec 29, 2005)

*I just went through this myself*

I invested a serious amount of time in making the selections for my bike. Here are a few suggestions. Headset is a no brainer; Chris King just pick the color you like best and it will simply disappear and do what it is supposed to for years. IMHO, if you have a Moots and the scratch get their stem and seatpost. Kent Erickson has a pretty sweet Ti post that has gucci colored bits that match the Chris King palette. You can't go wrong with Reynolds forks but there are lighter offerings out there. Talk to Moots about rake, they have great customer service. The most important components are contact points which are very personal and hotly debated, I am staying out of that one. Then there is the age old Campy vs. Shimano crusaders. Both work great with the main difference in the hoods and shift execution, once again a personal decision. As you probably know, the wheels will have a tremendous effect on the ride and perceived stiffness of the frame. I am seriously considering some Reynolds carbon wheels for a deep profile wheelset to compliment the handbuilts I have on my Moots. My wheels from Sppedream came in at 1345g with Tune hubs, Wheelsmith spokes and Velocity rims. They rock! It really depends on YOU and what your riding intentions are. The SL frames are sweet, good luck, I had a great time picking out all my parts. Way better than buying a bike off the shelf and living with whatever parts the company decided to hang on the bike to meet margins and satisfy the marketing wookies. Hope this helps!

Ted


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Make sure to checkout the registry thread you'll see how many folks setup their ride...
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=77396


----------



## yugga (Feb 13, 2007)

Ted & Charles

Thanks for the insight! I am stoked to be a Moots owner and am taking the time to build it up right.....Brett


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Looking forward to seeing some pictures. Any ideas what you're going to use for gruppo & wheelset?


----------



## senna67 (Nov 22, 2005)

yugga said:


> Just bought a Moots SL frame and I'd appreciate any and ALL feedback on how you'd set it up!
> My first Top End build and I can't wait to get on the road. But I'd like to do it right the first time.
> ie--Fork, seat post, stem, headset, etc
> :idea:


Here's my build
Compact SL, Reynolds Ouzo Pro, Chris King
Campagnolo Record UT 2007, Neutron Wheels
Deda Zero100 & Newton Anatomic
Cheers


----------

